# Wanted: Orlando, Jan 16-19, 2bedroom



## rainy~daze21 (Dec 4, 2014)

Hello!
I am looking for a 2 bedroom somewhere in Orlando for check in Friday 1/16/15 check out Mon 1/19/15. If you can help, please email me at jkrieg21 @ msn.com

thank you so much!


----------



## Joannelitt2 (Dec 8, 2014)

*orlando*

Hi, i sent you an email about availability check your spam. i sent it on friday


----------



## rainy~daze21 (Dec 16, 2014)

bumping up -- still looking.


----------



## Joannelitt2 (Dec 16, 2014)

*Orlando*

I have several options for you including 3 bedrooms at three different resorts email me. At joannelitt2@aol.com or send me a pm


----------

